# Hgh question



## bignhumble (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi fellas,

I have a few kits of Hgyetropin. Just wondering what's the best way to cycle it. I have humilin r and t/3 also. The Hgh cycle 5i.u/day x5 days, slin 3xa week 7i.u pre workout, 25mcg t3 5x a week, or is 7 good?

When is the best time?

Split dosage?

Spilt slin pre and post?

I am running test e

Tren e

And anavars

750mg/600mg/50mg

I gained 60lbs in about 11 months. I am 260 from 201ish. B.f was at 19% now 13%. I am looking to be as lean around 275/2ish.

Idk if u guys need more info. Thx u


----------



## bignhumble (Nov 1, 2012)

In the U.K., are Hgyetropin popular? Or crap?


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm getting some on Friday, so I hope they're good

260lbs at 13%, u must look good?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Which hygs do you have?


----------



## bignhumble (Nov 1, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Which hygs do you have?


Brown top, 10 I.u. they have a pattern on the top of the cap.

I am trying to get a picture up. It's hard to figure it out from a cell phone though


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

bignhumble said:


> Brown top, 10 I.u. they have a pattern on the top of the cap.
> 
> I am trying to get a picture up. It's hard to figure it out from a cell phone though


They are fake/copies mate, they may contain hgh but they are not genuine hygetropin


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

yeh as above they arnt original or connected to hyge, I had 400 iu last year and i felt it did have hgh in but nothing like the real hyges.

I only use dr lins hyge now or none at all


----------



## bignhumble (Nov 1, 2012)

http://www.hygetropinpro.com/all-about-hygetropin.html

This is what it looks like excatly. The brown top ones come 10 vials x 10i.u. the green ones are 25 vials x 8-10i.u? Which ones are real?


----------



## bignhumble (Nov 1, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> yeh as above they arnt original or connected to hyge, I had 400 iu last year and i felt it did have hgh in but nothing like the real hyges.
> 
> I only use dr lins hyge now or none at all


What do the real ones look like?. I had 3 kits of kigtropin(garbage), the hgyes are 100% better. Compared to kigs. But I've only started hgh 6 months ago. The hgyes I've been running for 6 weeks, Monday will be 7 at 5.I.u. a day.


----------



## bignhumble (Nov 1, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> They are fake/copies mate, they may contain hgh but they are not genuine hygetropin


When they came, none of it was together except for the vial. The stickers, boxes and plastic holders all came seperated.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

bignhumble said:


> What do the real ones look like?. I had 3 kits of kigtropin(garbage), the hgyes are 100% better. Compared to kigs. But I've only started hgh 6 months ago. The hgyes I've been running for 6 weeks, Monday will be 7 at 5.I.u. a day.


Green top pin wheel desighn 200iu "Origional"

Green top tribal logo desighn 200iu dr lins

Yellow top tribal desighn 100iu also dr lins

atm over here dr lins seem to be nearly double the strengh of the origional hyges


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Green top pin wheel desighn 200iu "Origional"
> 
> Green top tribal logo desighn 200iu dr lins
> 
> ...


Where did you get that info from mate? I've seen the serum test results on Dr. Lins yellow tops but I have not seen any tests on the original


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> Where did you get that info from mate? I've seen the serum test results on Dr. Lins yellow tops but I have not seen any tests on the original


come to the conclusion from trying them myself and seen what other ppl in the gym say, Everyone I know that has tried them here says dr lins are far better.

Like you i also saw the serum test and it was that high that the original would be great to be the same but doubfull better.

The 100iu kits i have at home are the same lot nr as the ones tested so looking forward to getting stuck into them 

Not saying anything is wrong with the original ones at all but if i had the choice id go for dr lins purely based on the serum readings.


----------



## bignhumble (Nov 1, 2012)

KIGTROPIN 10iu (Tober_6387-2) 0.8 mg (2.4 i.u.), 8.8% related proteins

BLUE TOP HGH 10iu (Tober_6387-3) 2.54 mg (7.6 i.u.), 7.7% related proteins

HYGETROPIN 10iu (Tober_6387-4) 4.36 mg (13 i.u.), 0.9% related proteins

Elitropin Black Top10 iu (Tober_6387-5) 2.28 mg (6.8 i.u.), 1.5% related proteins.

I got this info from a good friend. It came from a german lab. Wasn't suppose to share but hey, who wil find out? Lol


----------



## bignhumble (Nov 1, 2012)

Kigtropin was garbage. 4 months of wasted money. It made me give up on gh. But the hgyes brought new life back to me I was on a Bulking stack and gained 20+lbs but still lost b.f% and inches around my waist. I can't wait to start dieting Monday. Well I can wait mentally but I want to see what I look like undeneath all this hair and water/fat....


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

bignhumble said:


> When they came, none of it was together except for the vial. The stickers, boxes and plastic holders all came seperated.


its pretty easy:

hygetropin.cn is the legit version.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

I've just got the same brown top ones, let me know how u get on, u might save me ordering more!


----------



## RockyO (Mar 28, 2012)

from what ive red up the brown tops are fake but do seem to contain some gh in but i havent seen the serum tests to prove!!

the hyges i believe to be legit are;

200 iu original pin wheel green tops (dr lins previous company)

100 iu tribal yellow tops (dr lins current)

200 iu tribal green tops (dr lins current)

i believe this is correct if not please some1 correct me :turned:

anyone had any experience with the 200iu originals if so any feedback?? cheers


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

What are your thoughts on the brown tops mate?


----------



## RockyO (Mar 28, 2012)

BB2 said:


> What are your thoughts on the brown tops mate?


I've never used them mate only ever used genotropin, gen-tropin aqx, yellow tribal tops and currently original pinwheels, I have read people of here believing to get decent results but have never seen a serum test or tried them myself so can't say but if u could get hold of the yellow tribal tops 100iu kits or green 200iu kits or original pinwheel 200iu I would definitely go for them if I was you as you know it's not hit or miss!!


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

I've got horrible headaches from my brown tops, anyone else had this?


----------

